# Hollywood to Santa Monica Ride



## JTK (Jul 30, 2004)

I desperately wanted to be able to ride to Santa Monica from my place in Hollywood and back in one piece. Sunday morning I took the chance and had an awesome, stress-free 30-mile ride! I left around 7am and took LaBrea down to Olympic. I headed west on Olympic to Barrington and up Barrington to Santa Monica Blvd. I took Santa Monica Blvd. to Ocean, then went north to San Vicente. Then it was San Vicente to Wilshire, north through Westwood to Sunset to Hollywood! There was virtually no noticeable traffic the entire route. There were a few cars and a bus to contend with on Sunset from Westwood to West Hollywood, but that was it. If anyone is interested in doing this ride together, drop me a line!


----------

